# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Applying Revenant subrace to a monster?

## HoboKnight

Hey guys,
I'd ask for some mechanics advice. I want to apply Revenant subrace to this guy: https://www.dndunleashed.com/home/ne...oni-nightblade

What stats would that change? 

Thanks :)

----------


## Rukelnikov

If you mean the Revenant subrace from the UA Gothic Heroes, then just add "Relentless Nature" and never look back, its pretty much "Plot Device: The Subrace" so its already a very DM dependant feature.

Careful when handling that character though, seems to be made entirely of edges :P

----------


## HoboKnight

Nice. Party trashed this guy and being a not-samurai in nature, he wants to go down in an optimised battle. When he fulfills this, he finally dies.

----------


## Sigreid

Now I kind of want a revenant beholder Xanathar...

----------

